# Superhero



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What superhero are you?
http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/mrfantastic.jpg
What can I say. I ended up being Mr. Fantastic.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Take yor pick... WOLVERINE, BLADE OR NEO


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry the full link of the quiz didnt come through. Take the test here. http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/superhero_quiz.asp


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I'm a girl, but apparently if I wasn't, I'd be Captain America...hehe


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/wolverine.jpg
I got wolverine although I wanted the ability to control ice that would be cool literaly


----------

